# PPA EXAM



## tonyastro (Aug 5, 2012)

What is the best study guide to pass the exam.  Is there a free study online?  Any tips?


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2012)

PPA Education | Professional Photographers of America


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2012)

Without meaning to derail the thread; the PPA has a written examination requirement for membership?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 5, 2012)

I believe he's referring to the Certified Professional Photographer exam recognized by the PPA. Supposedly, it's a booger.

Of the 20 or so PPA members within 50 miles of me, there's only one CPP.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 5, 2012)

Ahhh, gotcha.  Sounds like a cash-grab to me.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe. I wish something like that was mandated industry wide for people to be able to call themselves professional photographers. In the USA at least...

Then it would be really easy to tell the real photographers from the Facebook fauxtographers...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Maybe. I wish something like that was mandated industry wide for people to be able to call themselves professional photographers. In the USA at least...
> 
> Then it would be really easy to tell the real photographers from the Facebook fauxtographers...




And awaaaaaay we go!


----------



## orljustin (Aug 6, 2012)

How hard could it be?


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> And awaaaaaay we go!



I will never understand the pushback on this. Every other professional industry has certifications or licenses to indicate a legitimate professional. You or I couldn't exactly go read a bunch of articles on plumbing, go practice with a wrench and suddenly call ourselves a plumber...

Seems to me the only people who would complain about this are the MWAC, and best buy rockstars who would be out of work.

Whatever. I hope it happens eventually, if for no other reason than to piss off all the idiots out there who have destroyed the industry.


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

Destroyed the industry?

The industry is just fine, though it has changed.

The change has not been because of un-certified photographers. The industry has changed because of digital cameras, the Internet, and the consolidation of the stock image industry.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 6, 2012)

Perhaps I should have said "the fragmentation of the industry" instead of using the word destroyed.

I agree that the digital revolution has made it easier for rank amateurs to produce incredible images by accident from time to time. 

But I digress, there is no logical reason why a legitimate pro shooter should have any problem with an industry-standard certification to be allowed to accept clients. Also, from a governmental perspective, I can't imagine why they don't push for it as well. Do you honestly think the rif-raf are paying taxes on their $50 portrait sessions?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I read books and learned how to re-do all the plumbing in my lower unit (duplex), both copper, and PVC. I wouldn't exactly start marketting myself, but if a friend needed help, I would. Am I a plumber? No. But installing a new toilet, or hot water heater? No problem!

In this argument people say that, like you did, "every other professional industry has certifications or licenses". I think it's actually more of minority that do, rather than majority. But neither you nor I can prove that. First, find a list of every occupation that exists...


----------



## KenC (Aug 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, I read books and learned how to re-do all the plumbing in my lower unit (duplex), both copper, and PVC. I wouldn't exactly start marketting myself, but if a friend needed help, I would. Am I a plumber? No. But installing a new toilet, or hot water heater? No problem!



Are you a bitter plumber?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe. I wish something like that was mandated industry wide for people to be able to call themselves professional photographers. In the USA at least...
> ...





Dude, you're just fishing for likes now.... (funny!!)


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Well, I read books and learned how to re-do all the plumbing in my lower unit (duplex), both copper, and PVC. I wouldn't exactly start marketting myself, but if a friend needed help, I would. Am I a plumber? No. But installing a new toilet, or hot water heater? No problem!
> 
> In this argument people say that, like you did, "every other professional industry has certifications or licenses". I think it's actually more of minority that do, rather than majority. But neither you nor I can prove that. First, find a list of every occupation that exists...



Are you running for President, Bitter? You dodged 3 out of the 4 points I made. Let me make it simple:

Why would a legitimate professional oppose an industry-wide certification like the one the OP is asking about? It makes a very clear distinction between the a$$hat fools that call themselves pros and those of us who actually know what we're doing.

Seems very simple to me.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> [... to piss off all the idiots out there who have destroyed the industry.


While I fully support some form of accreditation for the industry, I don't think some third-party college should be the one to dispense it.  This is the sort of thing that should be administered by the PPA/PPC/PP??  I'm also betting that your comment above is pretty much word-for-word what all the glass-plate photographer's said when that S.O.B Eastman Kodak put "cheap" roll-film on the market and everyone in town could suddenly afford to be a photographer.  Times change, gear changes, BUT... there's nothing new.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 6, 2012)

The idea of a PPA exam piqued my curiosity so I had a look at the sample CPP paper. The questions are rather simple for a supposedly 'professional' exam.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

The standard study guide is London, Upton and Stone's Photography. I believe it is on the 10th edition now.  
I intend to take the test at IUSA this year. From working with another photog who has taken it already I am told it's pretty detailed on lighting, technicals, and even film to an extent. I am considering the study workshop at IUSA that happens before the test. 

As for WHO should accredit: Someone's got to do it. For every profession there is SOME body that does it. Some of them are government administered and others are just the accepted governing body. PPA is pretty widely accepted as the major body governing professional photographers in the US. I pay my membership and the benefits are phenomenal. I am willing to accept them as the governing body because they sure seem to work their collective arses off for the industry. You have only to start digging in the free to the public part of the website to see that PPA is pretty thorough, together, and  has more business as the GENERAL governing body than any of the other groups out there. 
Is the certification necessary? Nope. Not in any way. However it's a great marketing tool and there are some definite benefits to be found if you make the most of it. For me? It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it doesn't matter.



> It makes a very clear distinction between the a$$hat fools that call themselves pros and those of us who actually know what we're doing.


No, it's just a ruse to appeal to consumers. People with certification can still suck. Such as the "certified" window installers that ****ed up my windows, that I filed against and won $3K.
Such as the roofers that were also "certified", who didn't properly install the freeze gaurd, and I had to pay $1500 to have it redone.

Certification in the grand scheme means diddly more than a false security blanket to the consumer, who still gets burned.

I could pay over $500 for Master Jeweler testing and certification. I won't, and I never will. Don't need it. If you need me to have it before I do work for you, I have no problem sending you on your way to a certified Master Jeweler. I don't need it to prove how good I am. I let others prove how good I am, when they bring stuff to me that other jewelers f'd up. 




> Seems very simple to me.


Simple is as simple does.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 6, 2012)

What kind of questions do they ask on this exam?


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> Why would a legitimate professional oppose an industry-wide certification like the one the OP is asking about?


It's not an industry-wide certification.

Lots of professional (expert) photographers that could pass the test don't bother, because few customers have any clue what the certification is all about.


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> What kind of questions do they ask on this exam?


From post #17 - http://certifiedphotographer.com/images/uploads/Sample%20Test%20Questions.pdf


----------



## pic_chick (Aug 6, 2012)

I am not a pro shooter but i bet I could pass any industry-standard certification and become one in a week. Hairstylest have to pass an industry-standard test how meany bad haircuts have you gotten. Plus Photographery is art no one needs a industry-standard certification to make art.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of questions do they ask on this exam?
> ...




Well I just failed based on these questions.  I guess I couldn't get me that piece of paper to hang on the wall and the flashy wallet size card saying that I am now a professional photographer.  I don't know what else to say, I guess the past 35+ years working as a professional photographer has all come down to me not being able to answer questions about photography.  Oh well, I was really hoping that I could add a certificate to my wall. I could hang it next to the one that says written photographic exams are bogus, and mean very little except to those that feel they need to show someone a certificate stating "I passed an i'm insecure exam and need a piece of paper to prove I am a professional photographer.

I don't require an exam to tell me what skills I have, I can do that with a camera, better than with a pencil.

Mind you, I'm in Canada, so the exam wouldn't apply to me.  I just wanted to add my words.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 6, 2012)

You can be a CPP and not be in the PPA. There is a discount on the fee if you are a PPA member. That's it. It is a 100 question test. You have to get 70 right. It has some weird rules. If you decide you want to change an answer you can't erase. There is actually a procedure for changing an answer. If you erase, it is marked as wrong. Weird huh? Well after the test you have to submit images depending o your field. You can't submit a photo of the same client. Each photo submission has to be from a separate shoot. If one photo fails they all fail and you have to start over. You will need to know about basic film processing as well. There are several chemical and emulsion questions. You then have to renew your cert every 5 years. 

The PPA is easy to join. You can claim to be a pro and give them their $350 and no one will check up on you. So being in the PPA doesnt really mean anything unless you have earned merrits from winning contests. The CPP can be tedious but makes for a nice marketing tool.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 7, 2012)

So you only have to be 70% good to become a professional?  I suppose for some it's important to have those certificates, I guess it gives them some kind of proof that they know what they are doing, or at the very least they retain enough information to successfuly answer 70 questions correctly.  The photo side is interesting...if you want to shoot just weddings you give them just wedding photos, what if you want to shoot everything?  Do you have to give them a series of good wedding, good sports, etc.  I don't understand how you can fail based on one image that is judged to be a fail.  How many photos have to be submitted?  

None of this will ever apply to me, I'm just curious.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2012)

You could visit Professional Photographers of America. They offer a lot of benefits for professional photographers that join their association.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 7, 2012)

CCericola hit the nail on the head, it's a good marketing tool. It's also good for the people setting up the test. and its good for the peole who will market study papers to ace the exam.  They did this in the car audio world. starting there own certification program. Shops like best buy and HH greg jumped on this. Schools started opening up to teach you how to pass the test in two short weeks. it was all written. car audio is like photography. you can know the knowledge. but if you havn't practiced the principals it doesnt mean much. all the big stores had accredited installers and for the most part, those were considered by anyone with car audio knowledge as the worst places to take your car. 

As I believe it was bitter who said it will just be a peace of mind to the customers. and you know what places will be acredited? All your little walmart photo places and things like that. The only thing that will change will be the money made off of the certification and on the shools that pop up promising to teach you how to pass the test in a few weeks.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 7, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> ...The photo side is interesting...if you want to shoot just weddings you give them just wedding photos, what if you want to shoot everything? Do you have to give them a series of good wedding, good sports, etc. I don't understand how you can fail based on one image that is judged to be a fail. How many photos have to be submitted?


This part is almost identical to the PPC accrediation process.  Anyone can join the PPC for ~$3-400, but in order to be an accredited member, you have to submit ten images in your chosen discipline and they all have to be accepted.  If one fails, then you don't get your accreditation, but you can (IIRC) use the images that did pass in your next application.  There is however no written exam.


----------



## CCericola (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is the link to the actual company that certifies you. http://certifiedphotographer.com/ That will answer most of your questions. Their CEP program is used by a lot of local and state forensic departments and geared to forensic scientists and techs, not photographers. I did a photography internship with a local lab (city morgue) in college and a group of new recruits were getting certified when I was there. 

The CPP is newer and geared to professional retail and commercial photographers. The test is easy, the 15 images submitted can be tedious. 

I keep going back and forth as to whether or not I should bother with Certification. It is a cool ego boost If I succeed but will I really see a return on my investment (money and TIME!!)?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks,  I'll have a look at it.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 7, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:
			
		

> Maybe. I wish something like that was mandated industry wide for people to be able to call themselves professional photographers. In the USA at least...
> 
> Then it would be really easy to tell the real photographers from the Facebook fauxtographers...



Um...I don't know, bud.  I think a piece of paper could make a photographer a *professional* like simply buying a high end Nikon would.  It wouldn't IMO...that seems kind of silly. Maybe a certification for operating all the gear?  Jeez...if that were the case, a more talented photographer would generally be passed over for some putz that inched his way through some classes?  Doesn't sound reasonable.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 7, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:
			
		

> Then it would be really easy to tell the real photographers from the Facebook fauxtographers...



Seriously?


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 7, 2012)

CCericola said:
			
		

> There is a discount on the fee if you are a PPA member.




LOL...!!!  What a racket.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 7, 2012)

What a coincidence!  I happen to be starting a company to certify pictures of beach wood......this is great!  For the low low price of 5,000 bucks, you will be instructed on how to hold the camera, lighting, everything you need to know to be a *professional* beach wood photographer.  

I knew I found a niche with this idea!!

I am actually petitioning my congressman so ONLY certified beach wood photographers can shoot beach wood.


----------

